# Newbie, need help with DECA set-up (plug & play?)



## DaveH28 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, I have read through a few threads and I feel like I have a decent understanding of DECA and the way it works.. But I am relatively new to the DIRECTV scene so I am considering myself a newbie!

Here's what I am trying to accomplish:

I have 1 HD-DVR that I am trying to share throughout my household onto a second HD Receiver, plus I want to access OnDemand, etc.

My system was installed a year ago and is a SWiM system. My HD DVR is model #HR23-700. I ordered a new HD received from DTV yesterday, so I don't have it yet but I am confident it will work with what I am trying to do because it is a brand new one, so it should be the latest & greatest. From what I understand my HR23 is already DECA compatible and wireless capable.. It has never been connected to the internet yet.. I have no ethernet running to that receiver.. 

I purchased a new (black) DECA adapter and plugged it in. I was hoping it is plug and play but the NTWK light is blank and the cLINK light is flashing amber. I have the ethernet plugged directly into my router and I have an RG6 cable running from the DECA adapter right to the wall outlet. The adapter is in a room where I do not have a receiver currently hooked up, is that ok? Or do I need a receiver in the room as well? Does plugging the DECA into a DTV wall outlet get it connected to the SWiM?

It just seems like there is some configuration I am missing. I went to the HD DVR and tried to connect but it does not find a connection. It's probably something stupid or easy, but again, I have no instructions so I am flying by the seat of my pants here!

I am hoping that I can get it set up so when my new receiver arrives in 3-5 days I can plug it in and instantly be able to share between the HD DVR and the new HD receiver.. I have not called DTV yet to activate the "whole home" setup, do I need to do that first before the DECA will work?

Any help would be super-appreciated! Thanks in advance!
-Dave


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The HR23 doesn't have a DECA internally. Those are the 24s.
If you've connected the BB DECA [which it sounds like you have], it needs to "find" another DECA for the cLink to change to green.
It sounds like you need one of these:










Connected to your HR23.

This won't give you MRV, but should establish the network connection to your router.


----------



## MRDJ (Feb 21, 2011)

You will also need to install a 2way splitter in front of the Broadband DECA unit to block power back flow from the BB DECA from getting back into the SWM system. (So I am told anyhow).

Also might want to make sure that the wall outlet the BB DECA unit is plugged into is actually connected to the SWM splitter. Sounds to me like the BB DECA is not seeing the SWM system.


----------



## DaveH28 (Feb 23, 2011)

@veryoldschool -- So it looks like I will need a second adapter for the HD DVR.. The guy I bought this one from said my "23" had it built in but obviously he was wrong! A second adapter isn't a big deal.. But do you think I will need a third for the new HD receiver? Or for the most part do all of the new receivers now have it built in? The adapter was about $20 so I will get as many as I need but I obviously don't want to buy any more than I need.. Now if I do need another DECA for the DVR, I don't have to connect that to the ethernet too, right? Just plug the ethernet from the DECA into the ethernet on the receiver...? 

@MRDJ -- How can I verify that the wall adapter is indeed connected to the SWiM system? That room was not set up for HD, nor is the room that my new HD receiver is going in. Do I have to do something extra to connect these to the SWiM? I am pretty sure that splitter is in the attic, but as far as I knew, all of the receivers were connected to it in the same way.. perhaps I am wrong about that. I was under the impression that I could connect this to any wall outlet connected to my DTV system and it would be all I need, but maybe it's a little more complicated than that..

What does BB DECA stand for? It seems to be the DECA that is connected to the internet/ethernet, right?

Guys, thanks for the fast replies! This message board is awesome!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MRDJ said:


> You will also need to install a 2way splitter in front of the Broadband DECA unit to* block power back flow from the BB DECA from getting back into the SWM system*. (So I am told anyhow).
> 
> Also might want to make sure that the wall outlet the BB DECA unit is plugged into is actually connected to the SWM splitter. *Sounds to me like the BB DECA is not seeing the SWM system*.



complete BS. There is no DC out of the black BB DECA.
the BB DECA [or any other DECA] doesn't ever "see" the SWiM. It needs to see/find other DECAs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DaveH28 said:


> @veryoldschool -- So it looks like I will need a second adapter for the HD DVR.. The guy I bought this one from said my "23" had it built in but obviously he was wrong! A second adapter isn't a big deal.. But do you think I will need a third for the new HD receiver? Or for the most part do all of the new receivers now have it built in? The adapter was about $20 so I will get as many as I need but I obviously don't want to buy any more than I need.. Now if I do need another DECA for the DVR, I don't have to connect that to the ethernet too, right? Just plug the ethernet from the DECA into the ethernet on the receiver...?
> 
> @MRDJ -- How can I verify that the wall adapter is indeed connected to the SWiM system? That room was not set up for HD, nor is the room that my new HD receiver is going in. Do I have to do something extra to connect these to the SWiM? I am pretty sure that splitter is in the attic, but as far as I knew, all of the receivers were connected to it in the same way.. perhaps I am wrong about that. I was under the impression that I could connect this to any wall outlet connected to my DTV system and it would be all I need, but maybe it's a little more complicated than that..
> 
> ...


You "new" receiver will need a DECA too "unless" it's an H/HR24.
"right" just connect it like the picture and your BB DECA is what connects everything to the internet.

Now if your SWiM was installed a year ago, there may be some things that you'll need to change, because they weren't installing DECA compatible splitters back then.
Check your splitter and see if it has a green label. If so you're good.
Also the SWiM itself more than likely needs a bandstop filter to block the DECA signals from it.

You may need to look to see that the coax outlets in each room are actually connected to the splitter. If not then nothing will work.
If they are, then the receiver should find the SAT signals, and the BB DECA will sync once there is another DECA to sync with.


----------



## DaveH28 (Feb 23, 2011)

The only splitter I've seen in my setup is in the attic, not far from the dish, and it looks to have the RG6 from the satellite coming in and then 4 wires going out to the receivers in the house.. this would have to be the SWIM splitter, right? The only other equipment I've seen is some kind of SWIM adapter that plugs into the HD DVR that also plugs into the wall.. Don't know if that helps you define my set up or not.

So I'll look at the splitter and see if it has the green label.. If it doesn't, am I screwed? I guess I will have to wait for the receiver to arrive to see which model it is and know if I need the DECA or not.. Hopefully it is this H24 that has it built in..

I have seen those band stop filters also, so I know what you're talking about.. Someone told me there should be one on all of the non-HD receivers, but I do not see any in my house. How many will I need and where do I put them?

Thanks again!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DaveH28 said:


> The only splitter I've seen in my setup is in the attic, not far from the dish, and it looks to have the RG6 from the satellite coming in and then 4 wires going out to the receivers in the house.. this would have to be the SWIM splitter, right? The only other equipment I've seen is some kind of SWIM adapter that plugs into the HD DVR that also plugs into the wall.. Don't know if that helps you define my set up or not.
> 
> So I'll look at the splitter and see if it has the green label.. If it doesn't, am I screwed? I guess I will have to wait for the receiver to arrive to see which model it is and know if I need the DECA or not.. Hopefully it is this H24 that has it built in..
> 
> ...


"Screwed", no but would need to replace it with a green labeled one.
BSF are needed for *any receiver* that doesn't have a DECA [internally or externally] since DECAs block the signal from the tuners.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

MRDJ said:


> You will also need to install a 2way splitter in front of the Broadband DECA unit to block power back flow from the BB DECA from getting back into the SWM system. (So I am told anyhow).
> 
> Also might want to make sure that the wall outlet the BB DECA unit is plugged into is actually connected to the SWM splitter. Sounds to me like the BB DECA is not seeing the SWM system.


That's a new one (not true of course.) Where did you hear that, and where would the second port of the 2-way splitter even attach to?


----------



## DaveH28 (Feb 23, 2011)

@VOS - So if I have one additional receiver on my system that is non-HD and non-DECA, I will need 1 BSF for that receiver to function. The two HD receivers (one DVR, one not) which will both have DECA (whether internal or external) will NOT need BSFs...

So total system needs:

1 DECA for the Ethernet (done)
1 DECA for the HR23
1 DECA for the new HD receiver if it is not a H24 (if it is, then it's internal)

1 BSF for the "standard" receiver

And possibly a Green labeled SWIM splitter, if I don't already have it.

Then have the Whole home service activated (read the other thread by Doug about how to go about it)..

Seriously, can't thank you guys enough for this info, I'd spend all day on this and still probably get it wrong!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

DaveH28 said:


> @VOS - So if I have one additional receiver on my system that is non-HD and non-DECA, I will need 1 BSF for that receiver to function. The two HD receivers (one DVR, one not) which will both have DECA (whether internal or external) will NOT need BSFs...
> 
> So total system needs:
> 
> ...


I'm not VOS, but you've got it. I'll add that you'll need a BSF for your LNB if it doesn't have a green label as well.


----------



## DaveH28 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry, one more question..

Since I need to buy 1 or 2 more DECAs, does it matter if I get the white one or the black one? The one I have now is the black one.. Are they completely interchangeable?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

DaveH28 said:


> Sorry, one more question..
> 
> Since I need to buy 1 or 2 more DECAs, does it matter if I get the white one or the black one? The one I have now is the black one.. Are they completely interchangeable?


Use white DECA's for receivers (otherwise you will need a splitter near the receiver to connect a black one.) You do not need to order the PI with the white DECA as they are powered by the receiver.


----------



## DaveH28 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks dsw! I see it now.. I totally would have missed that!


----------



## MRDJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Our local trainer has always taught us to put a 2 way splitter inline with broadband DECA units, it was also in the DirecTV training video, (which you can watch if you have a password to satinstalltraining.com). Anyhow the input to the 2 way splitter comes directly from the SWM 4 or 8, hook the BB DECA to the red port the second output can be used for an IRD.

As far as the comment I made regarding the BB DECA not seeing the SWM what I meant to say is make sure that the other end of that outlet is actually connected to the green label SWM splitter, if it's not it won't see any other DECA units and you won't get all your green lights, thus no connectivity.

Guess I was tired when I wrote that post.


----------



## MRDJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh BB DECA= Cinema Connection kit. 

DaveH28 mentioned "I purchased a new (black) DECA adapter and plugged it in. I was hoping it is plug and play but the NTWK light is blank and the cLINK light is flashing amber. I have the ethernet plugged directly into my router and I have an RG6 cable running from the DECA adapter right to the wall outlet. The adapter is in a room where I do not have a receiver currently hooked up, is that ok?"

That's why I said to make sure that outlet was live.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MRDJ said:


> Our local trainer has always taught us to put a 2 way splitter inline with broadband DECA units, it was also in the DirecTV training video, (which you can watch if you have a password to satinstalltraining.com). Anyhow the input to the 2 way splitter comes directly from the SWM 4 or 8, hook the BB DECA to the red port the second output can be used for an IRD.


There is "nothing wrong" with using a splitter to feed both the BB DECA and an IRD at the same location.
There also is "nothing wrong" with having the coax be feed off the first splitter directly to the BB DECA.
"Frankly" you don't want to use more splitters than you need to because this causes more signal loss [than is needed].
For each 2-way splitter you add, it reduces the signal by 5 dB, just like using 50' more coax.
You have about 30 dB of system loss to play with before the receivers start reaching their minimum.
For a "rule of thumb" here are the max combinations:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DaveH28 said:


> @VOS - So if I have one additional receiver on my system that is non-HD and non-DECA, I will need 1 BSF for that receiver to function. The two HD receivers (one DVR, one not) which will both have DECA (whether internal or external) will NOT need BSFs...
> 
> So total system needs:
> 
> ...


You might also need one more BSF. If your SWM-LNB is not green label you will want to install a BSF between the dish and the first splitter.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

MRDJ said:


> ...Anyhow the input to the 2 way splitter comes directly from the SWM 4 or 8, hook the BB DECA to the red port the second output can be used for an IRD...


I get that approach if a BB DECA is placed in the same location as a receiver, but this isn't always the case. Having a rule in place to always use a 2-way splitter is a poor practice as it introduces db loss. There's also no DC coming from a DECA, so any information stating that the 2-way is blocking "power flow" is completely false.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> You might also need one more BSF. If your SWM-LNB is not green label you will want to install a BSF between the dish and the first splitter.
> 
> - Merg


Beat you to it 



dsw2112 said:


> I'm not VOS, but you've got it. I'll add that you'll need a BSF for your LNB if it doesn't have a green label as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not to jump all over this "but":


MRDJ said:


> Our local trainer has always taught us to put a 2 way splitter inline with broadband DECA units, it was also in the DirecTV training video, (which you can watch if you have a password to satinstalltraining.com). Anyhow the input to the 2 way splitter comes directly from the SWM 4 or 8, *hook the BB DECA to the red port* the second output can be used for an IRD.


Even if there was [which there isn't] DC power coming out of the BB DECA, by connecting it to the red port of the splitter, this wouldn't block anything since this is the power passing port.

Do you have a link to the training video?
While I don't always agree with them, I can't honestly believe this is what they're saying/showing.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a good catch VOS, and makes you scratch your head even more...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> That's a good catch VOS, and makes you scratch your head even more...


I'm not faulting *MRDJ *or maybe even his trainer, as they're all trying to do the best with what they've been given, "BUT" there seems to be such a disconnect from those that know what is going on [how things really work] and what the field operations side is teaching.
A good example is the HR20-100 and connecting a DECA. 
During all of the pre-release testing the 2-way splitter was between the DVR and the DECA, so the SAT #2 would power the DECA.
Then after this went into the field "some nit-wit" wrote a change order to have the splitter moved to before the DECA and use a bandstop filter for SAT #1.
This electrically makes no sense/difference and yet requires a filter, that the earlier configuration didn't.

One side of the house simply doesn't seem to check with the other side of the house before "instructing" everyone to do "dumb things".


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> ...This electrically makes no sense/difference and yet requires a filter, that the earlier configuration didn't.
> 
> One side of the house simply doesn't seem to check with the other side of the house before "instructing" everyone to do "dumb things".


Now here you go bringing logic back into things. :lol: Makes sense for the manufacturer of the BSF's


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> Beat you to it


Doh! :lol: Missed that one...

- Merg


----------



## DaveH28 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, so I am a little further now than I was at last post.. Trying to get this all set up. Got my new HD receiver connected today. It is an HR-23 so I guess it does not have the DECA built in. I bought two more DECA adapters (the white ones, one for each HD receiver) but have not received them yet.

I bought only one BSF for the non-HD receiver, because I didn't see the new replies to the thread about needing one more for the LNB. Other than climbing up a ladder and checking the LNB manually is there any other way to determine if I will need a second BSF? The non-HD receiver is rarely used so I can always use the BSF I bought on the LNB feed and get another one for that receiver later on.

I went in the attic and examined the splitter and it does not have a green label. It is an 8 way splitter, model SWS8WB-WNC. Does this mean it is definitely not DECA compatible? Someone had mentioned that some non-green label splitters will still work? Is there a way to test it first? Or should I just get a new splitter anyway?

I did notice something odd, though.. I am only running 3 receivers in the house (my initial install was for 4) yet it's an 8 way splitter and all 8 ports are filled. I know that before I moved in there was existing service here, so I think the installer plugged all of the "old" connections in and the current ones at the same time. I have no idea why, but I guess I could just get a new splitter and be done. 

Hopefully this is about it..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Without looking at the LNB, there isn't as way to tell/know.
The SWS8 "should work", but will have more loss for the DECA signal.
If all the splitter ports have cables, but the other end of the cables aren't going to anything, then these should be terminated with a 75 ohm load/termination.
While you're waiting for your parts, I'd leave the BSF on the receiver instead of moving it to the splitter input.
I simply don't like 8-ways with lots of ports un-used. I'd go with a 4-way and if there was a time later that I needed more, then I would add another splitter [or two] as needed.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

DaveH28 said:


> I did notice something odd, though.. I am only running 3 receivers in the house (my initial install was for 4) yet it's an 8 way splitter and all 8 ports are filled. I know that before I moved in there was existing service here, so I think the installer plugged all of the "old" connections in and the current ones at the same time. I have no idea why, but I guess I could just get a new splitter and be done.
> 
> Hopefully this is about it..


He probably didn't want to determine what line went to which room, so he plugged them all into the splitter. When you order your green label splitter go with the 4-way and save yourself the added DB loss.


----------

